# Blaring White smoke



## SunshineRedKiss (Jul 3, 2008)

There's blaring white smoke coming from my 1997 Mercury Cougar I just got out of the shop today for failed ball joints. I didn't have this problem before it went in the shop and I didn't even have it for an hour when it started spewing this thick white smoke. I was doing about 70, the check engine line came on, and I started to hear a soft clicking noise, then I seen a great puff of smoke come from the back of the car. The car deccelerated and shut off as I pulled onto the shoulder. That's when all the smoke almost filled the entire freeway. I mean it was a lot! I looked under the hood and the smoke was coming from the engine. I called the shop I had just got my car from and they said it was fine when they had it and that it could just have overheated. I tried starting it but it just stutters and smokes. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## ColinRyan2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Its possible your car did overheat. You said white smoke was coming from under the hood, you car could have a large antifreeze leak. Was any smoke coming from the exhaust?


----------



## SunshineRedKiss (Jul 3, 2008)

Where is the exhaust?


----------



## ColinRyan2 (Jul 2, 2008)

was there smoke coming out cars tailpipe behind muffler


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If it is coming from under the hood, start looking for a busted hose or cracked radiator. It it comes out the tailpipe, probably a head gasket. Hope for a busted hose.


----------



## SunshineRedKiss (Jul 3, 2008)

The smoke is coming from under the hood. Only once have a seen a burst of smoke come from the tailpipe.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You need to pressure test the radiator. If you have an Autozone near you, get the "loaner" pressure tester and pump the radiator up and see if you can spot a leak. Note if the pressure goes down really fast. Pressure should hold for several minuted before beginning to slowly go down.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi SunshineRedKiss 

In regard to the white smoke....what odor did it have? If the smell was rather sweet that would indicate anti-freeze and the cooling system should be examined. bruiser's advice would be a very good start.

If the smell is acrid and kinda thick that could be your engine oil. Because you noticed a soft clicking noise when all of this happened I suggest you check the level of your engine oil.

I'll see if I have a manual for your car and check the procedure for replacing the ball joints to see if a mistake could have occured that might involve any fluid lines in the area.

Best of luck
Marc


----------



## SunshineRedKiss (Jul 3, 2008)

*Update*

Okay, so my car has been acting fine since this 1st occurence with the "blaring white smoke" until a few days ago. I drive about ten miles to work and ten miles back. The last 3 days on the way home my car would commence with this clicking or rattling sound when accelerating and I would pull over barley making it before the car shuts off. Leaving the car and returning maybe 30 minutes to an hour later the car would start right up. Yesterday it started right up but the clicking/rattling was present the entire ride home. It would stall and kind of threaten to turn off so I just hurried home and parked it. This car drove fine until I took it to this shop for a ball joint repair. I honestly don't think it's fair for me to pay for damages created by the shop who fixed something totally unrelated to the engine. The car is showing symptoms of needing the fuel system cleaned, the way it takes many attempts to start. But that could be anything I guess. There is like a sweet rancid smell, I think there's a leak of some sort. I see rusty build up near the......I don't know what that area is. It's near the place where you put oil? By the engine. Bare with me, I don't know much about cars.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

How's the catalytic converter?


----------



## SunshineRedKiss (Jul 3, 2008)

Please elaborate what a catalytic converter is.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Along the underside of the vehicle is a long pipe that leads to the muffler. The pipe that leads off from the engine will be interrupted by a device called the *catalytic converter*. The catalytic converter, sometimes just referred to at the catalytic, burns off excess fuel in the exhaust before it reaches the muffler. This extends muffler life and also prevents pollution. As such the catalytic gets HOT. If fluids such as coolant or oil fall on a hot catlytic they will be burned off instantly and produce smokes and smells.









Illustration I.









Illustration II.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Back to basics.... 

Check oil level and coloration of oil:

With engine OFF pull dipstick out of tube
Wipe dipstick off with clean cloth or paper towel
Reinsert dipstick completely into dipstick tube then pull back out
Examine dipstick for oil level (it has markings on the end) and oil coloration
The oil should be translucent (kinda golden in color and see through) or may be black in color.
The oil should NEVER be grey or milky or milky/grey. It will be black or transparent.
If it is milky in color don't bother with the coolant step.

Check coolant level:
When engine is cold (Only when cold!!) remove radiator cap and check to see if coolant is present. If low fluid level, bring level to top of filler neck with proper ratio of anti-freeze and water.

Report back with your findings


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ebackhus...hey!!

You answered a question I had but didn't ask.
I guess pics are permitted....neato!
Maybe Sunshine can post a pic or two.


----------



## SunshineRedKiss (Jul 3, 2008)

To SABL:

I did what you said. My findings with the oil dipstick was black and kinda tranluscent in color. There was no coolant present in the radiator. I also tried another test to see if I have a possible blown head gasket. I revved the engine to see if there were bubbles once I filled it with water. I didn't have any anti-freeze at the time I just used all water. Could that be my problem? Not mixing the water with anti-freeze?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Sunshine

The oil seems OK. How low was the coolant level? You can get by for a while with water only but make sure you get some antifreeze (in my area it is mixed 50/50 due to winter conditions) in the proper ratio for your area.

Check for any drips/spray/leaks under your car while the engine is running, also check under the hood for any leaks....keep your hands away from moving parts ....just do a visual inspection.

Sometimes a head gasket leak will show up as bubbles in the radiator, but not always. We're just gonna hope that is not the problem.

Do you know the engine size? If it is a 4.6 Litre you might have an intake manifold problem....they are prone to failure (cracking). You said something about residue near where you put the oil in? 

Let us know what's happening.


----------



## SunshineRedKiss (Jul 3, 2008)

The engine size is a 3.8. Also, I've haad the car for about a month and some change. I honestly don't know when the last time it had a tune up or oil change. Could lack of maintenance have my car sick like this?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maintenance is always important!! Fluid levels should be checked on a regular basis. I don't know if the mileage question has been asked but the miles would be nice to know. 

Maintenance can add years to the life of a vehicle. My work van has 235K miles and purrs like a kitten and I would not be afraid to drive it anywhere.

But, first, lets try to find out where your coolant is leaking. Overheating the engine can cause serious damage. 

For right now we'll keep it simple and try to keep negative thoughts to a minimum. Continue to look for a leak in the cooling system and post back.


----------



## SunshineRedKiss (Jul 3, 2008)

Update

The problem with this car was the intake manifold. It needed to be replaced.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hiya Sunshine,

Is everything up to par? Are you running good at this point? I sure hope so!!

I do know that the 4.6L intakes were prone to failure....guess I will have to do some checking on the 3.8 as well. If the construction/manufacturing was similar there is a chance that FMC will cover the cost of repairs.....check into it.

Best of luck, and Thank You very much for posting back. Your input may help many other people.....glad you hung in there and let us know of the outcome!!

SABL


----------

